# Bunny Pictures Anyone?



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Well i figured it was a good time to try out the new camera on my phone, colours look a bit iffy to me, but overall.... not bad

any way, enjoy the pictures

Jenny

































































Miss Pretty Bunny

























































































Charlie









































































Squishy


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

BEW Boy

























































Black Boy

















































Jessie

































Tessa

































I also took some pictures on my normal camera and will upload them shortly


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they're all cuties


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

aawwwww cuteness overload!!
Can I have them all.....pretty please! I love that 1st pic of Black boy he looks really shocked lol


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

noooo my bunnehs, i needs them, ah loves them, i will cry if you steal them


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

You have some beauties!
So i'll take the English and the Rex (miss pretty bunny) I thank you very much and I'll come and collect them at weekend


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> You have some beauties!
> So i'll take the English and the Rex (miss pretty bunny) I thank you very much and I'll come and collect them at weekend


i dont have a rex hun, they are on my list of breeds i would love to have though (i have a MAJOR soft spot for them)
Miss Pretty Bunny is a satin

but no, you cant has them


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

So, so gorgeous....great pictures and what BEAUTIFUL bunnies!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Awwwwww!!! Squishy truly lives up to his name!! He really is the squishiest bunny ever!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

helebelina said:


> Awwwwww!!! Squishy truly lives up to his name!! He really is the squishiest bunny ever!!!


 Squishy tis a girl (I don't think she heard you so you might be safe :lol


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Oops!!!! :blushing::blushing::blushing: Sorry Squishy  You really are a very pretty little girlie  *Grovel grovel* :aureola::aureola:


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Lis Miss,

how lucky you are to have these cute rabbits, I love more the first and the second one.

By the way, If you want to give some one gift and send one of these rabbits overseas, I do not mind.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

my poor poor squishy!!!!

she is a total splat bunny though, she has neurological issues and is a bit "slow" but is just the snuggliest bun going


----------



## RogersMa (Jun 26, 2011)

My babies, Mrs Roger (Grey rex) & Beautiful (fawn giant french lop)


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

omg theyre gorgeous, squishy looks sooo cute :thumbup: lots of happy bunnies


----------

